

Show HN: A dropbox file editor - 12345j
http://cirruseditor.com/

======
mcovey
I don't understand - why does it need access to my entire Dropbox? I usually
only authorize apps that use their own folder.

~~~
12345j
I thought it would be easier for people to not have to move files every time
they want to edit something, sinc the point is simplicity.

